# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  ¿Cuánta agua tiene nuestra miel?

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

La miel se compone aproximadamente de un 80 % de carbohidratos, un 17 % de agua y un 3 % de proteínas, ácidos orgánicos, minerales y vitaminas. Es un alimento con propiedades naturales únicas con un origen no menos sorprendente: es producto de la regurgitación y evaporación del polen recolectado por las abejas, las que lo almacenan con fines alimenticios para la colonia. Los carbohidratos que la conforman son azúcares simples como la glucosa y la fructosa, que son muy fácilmente digeribles, a diferencia de la sacarosa, un azúcar más complejo y difícil de metabolizar que está contenido en la mayoría de los alimentos endulzados y en el azúcar común. Actualmente la miel es un producto ampliamente usado en la industria alimenticia y como todo producto alimenticio es importante que cumpla con normas de calidad para su consumo. 
Aunque existen ciertas restricciones de consumo, debido a su alto contenido en azúcares y a su baja humedad, los agentes patógenos presentes en la miel no representan un riesgo para la salud humana, por lo que puede consumirse prácticamente recién salida del panal. Sin embargo existe un factor que sí puede afectar la calidad de la miel: la fermentación; esta ocurre gracias a las levaduras que normalmente habitan en la miel. Cuando la miel fermenta se vuelve ácida y cambia su sabor y calidad, sin embargo es menos probable que esto ocurra si las levaduras no tienen los medios adecuados para metabolizar, o sea, poca agua y muchos azúcares. Normalmente no hay que preocuparse por la cantidad de azúcar en la miel pero sí por la cantidad de agua. 
La miel es higroscópica, lo que significa que absorbe grandes cantidades de agua naturalmente. En ambientes muy húmedos esto puede ser un problema que debe solucionarse durante la etapa de almacenamiento para evitar una disminución de su tiempo de vida. Una alternativa para evitar la fermentación de la miel es la pasteurización, que consiste en aplicar temperaturas de entre 150 a 170 ℃ por tiempos específicos y enfriar rápida y controladamente el producto. Esto mata a todos los microorganismos que pueda contener, incluyendo las levaduras, y alarga el proceso de granulación o cristalización. Sin embargo este es un procedimiento complicado y costoso, además se dice que algunas propiedades nutrimentales de la miel cambian debido a que las altas temperaturas a las que es sometida transforman químicamente la composición de sus azúcares. 
Una opción más económica, natural y que conserva las propiedades de la miel es simplemente controlar su contenido de humedad. Esto se logra cosechándola en el momento adecuado y almacenándola con los cuidados pertinentes, pero para conocer los tiempos de recolecta y las mejores condiciones de almacenamiento es necesario medir constantemente su humedad y así asegurar la calidad, mantener la frescura y evitar la fermentación. Todas las normas de calidad referentes a la miel en cualquier país aceptan no más de 20 % de humedad en estos productos; la forma más sencilla de conocer este contenido es mediante un refractómetro. 
Un refractómetro mide el ángulo en el que la luz se desvía al pasar de un medio a otro. Esta propiedad de la luz es útil para determinar indirectamente algunas propiedades de las sustancias, por ejemplo la concentración de azúcares en una muestra. Análogamente a la cantidad de azúcares, existe un método para conocer la cantidad de humedad en las muestras de miel con el refractómetro; la premisa de esta determinación se basa en la suposición de que en la miel todo lo que no es azúcar es agua. Si bien es un método indirecto, es muy aproximado y es el más aceptado para determinar la humedad de manera rápida y económica. En México existe la norma mexicana de la miel, en la cual se indica cómo medir con un refractómetro mecánico y se muestra una tabla de conversión del índice de refracción al contenido de humedad de la miel. 
En Hanna Instruments contamos con el refractómetro digital HI96800, con el cual se pueden realizar las determinaciones del contenido de humedad de la miel de forma rápida y sencilla. Los refractómetros digitales presentan grandes ventajas con respecto a los mecánicos, ya que cuentan con una compensación automática de temperatura, una determinación rápida y sin errores del analista. Cuentan con una fácil calibración, mayor exactitud y excelente repetibilidad. Los refractómetros de Hanna son equipos ergonómicos diseñados para usarse tanto en campo como en laboratorio. Sólo se necesita una pequeña cantidad de muestra (aproximadamente 100 μL), y  cuentan con una pantalla grande que muestra el resultado en menos de un segundo en dos unidades de medición: índice de refracción y grados Brix, en intervalos de 1.330 a 1.5040 nD y 0.0 a 85.0 % Brix respectivamente. Con este resultado sólo es necesario consultar la tabla de referencia usada en la norma para conocer rápidamente el porcentaje de humedad aproximado de cada producto. Sin duda esta es la mejor opción para procurar la mejor calidad en los productos de miel.       *Fuente: Boletín Hanna instruments (Por: M. en C. Rafael Alejandro Hernández Guzmán)*Temas similares: Artículo: "Cuando España no tiene fresas, Perú tiene pico de producción" Los colores en nuestra ropa Artículo: Perú: 10 alimentos súper saludables de nuestra tierra II Convención de Agronegocios: El valor de nuestra biodiversidad ¿que pueden hacer los microorganismos eficaces (em1-emcompost) en nuestra agricultura?

----------

